# CAT Coital Alignment Technique



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't believe I've never heard of this. Lol

I am easily orgasmic and can sometimes even orgasm from vaginal intercourse, but not often with my husband. 

(I could always come that way very easily with my ex who had a different build I guess.) 

Anyway, I heard about this as a variation of missionary, and it's supposed to be great for orgasm during P in V sex. Cool! Cant wait to try it! Tonight! Lol

Is anyone familiar with this position/technique for sex? Any tips? 
(I know a link would be nice, but I'm on my phone so I'll try to reply and link there because I dont know if I can now. Sorry.)


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a link. http://www.myprimetime.com/health/sex_love/content/worlds_greatest_position/index1.shtml


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

This is how my wife orgasms best during intercourse with me on top.

Just have him get as far up over you as you can and grind against your pubic mound with the top of his penis.
When my wife wants more pressure she grabs my hips and pulls me up higher and tighter against her.

This doesn`t work for all women because of clitoral placement


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I googled and the angle I feel would best describe this would be the man on top while her legs are closed. Basically, you would have to slide your penis down past her clit and inside. This would take a longer penis, but it would rub the clit the entire time. This, her riding, and reverse cowgirl would be the top positions for stimulation the clit.

Me and my wife have done this hoping we could get her off. If anything ever would, this wouldbe the position. Although she loves it and it does rub up and down on her clit the entire time, she is just too "mental" to get off. Anything throws her off and she can't just get 'caught up" in the moment. I would suspect that if a girl can come through intercourse only, or is easy to come as long as she gets some stimulation on her clit, this would be the best way by far.

However, for the more mental women who need "perfect" conditions, this probably won't work.










This is the position, although for me, it's not my pubic bone but my shaft that rubs the entire time. Up and down as it bends and works its way inside. Especially if you move higher up, it almost forces your shaft to rub the whole time.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ah yes, the "jackhammer"


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife and I have done a variation of this for a few years and she'll tell ya... IT'S GOOD!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> I googled and the angle I feel would best describe this would be the man on top while her legs are closed. Basically, you would have to slide your penis down past her clit and inside.


This is a good variation of the position that work well with my wife too.

As long as I can keep the top if my shaft sliding hard against her clit t's going to happen sooner or later barring any mental throw offs as you've said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Well he came home for a quickie during lunch, but we didn't have time to try this. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> ah yes, the "jackhammer"


I heard a radio show where they were referring to this position is the "Cul De Sac"


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought the jackhammer was missionary with my legs over his shoulders.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll have to try this. How do I explain to him that this is what I want? Usually he picks the position and I go with it. He'll have a good laugh if I tell him I read up on it. It's all I been doing seen we got married actually.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> I'll have to try this. How do I explain to him that this is what I want? Usually he picks the position and I go with it. He'll have a good laugh if I tell him I read up on it. It's all I been doing seen we got married actually.


You should be able to drop your hips down into the bed and pull up on his hips.

He`ll get the idea.

That`s how I got it


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotcha


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Or just tell him...

We guys like to know our ladies think of sex with us.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha, this position is awesome. I think we discovered it on our own by chance. We're so lucky that she can orgasm just from PIV using C.A.T. (and her on top). Definitely a must-do in the repertoire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Tried this this morning. She said it kind of hurt. I kept having to slow down. So, no I don't think I'll be trying this again. Anyway, cowgirl is what works for her. It's basically sure fire can't miss.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't tried it yet. Grrr. 
I love cowgirl and with my EX it was a guaranteed orgasm, but my DH's hips are narrower and I cant find the right position. I'm hoping this will work

I'm actually a little annoyed that I haven't gotten to try it yet, but Im trying to be patient. Lol


----------



## skip76 (Aug 30, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> Haven't tried it yet. Grrr.
> I love cowgirl and with my EX it was a guaranteed orgasm, but my DH's hips are narrower and I cant find the right position. I'm hoping this will work
> 
> I'm actually a little annoyed that I haven't gotten to try it yet, but Im trying to be patient. Lol


maybe you are thinking of your ex a little much. that could cause quite a disconnect. he is an ex for a reason, get over it.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, skip, you're a little presumptous, aren't you?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Tried this this morning. She said it kind of hurt. I kept having to slow down. So, no I don't think I'll be trying this again. Anyway, cowgirl is what works for her. It's basically sure fire can't miss.


I'm sure you did, but have to saliva or lube up proper. Your penis is drying off on her clit, mound, and thighs, before it even gets to her lips/hole. It definitely is a position for when she is soaked or you have lubed up proper. Your penis basically starts a fire with her clit, think rubbing sticks together for a campfire. 

Wait.... rubbing sticks together was NOT a good analogy.....


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Could be. I rarely use lube because I can take a LONG time to finish if I'm lubed up. And she's not as wet during morning sex as she is for evening sex. I mean, she was wet enough, but definitely not "soaked".


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> I can't believe I've never heard of this. Lol
> 
> I am easily orgasmic and can sometimes even orgasm from vaginal intercourse, but not often with my husband.
> 
> ...


My H and I really like this position... probably like all positions it depends on your body types and experimenting with each other to see if it works for you.

For us, my H needs to get up high enough (my face is like in his shoulders/chest a bit), and we just do a rocking/grinding motion - no in and out motion.

It took us awhile to get that motion down, though, because in the beginning we would revert back to in and out ... and then laugh ... and then try again. 

Good luck.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I am not allowing myself any missionary orgasms at the moment. it's too easy and I have been in a rut. having said that I am sure this position (CAT) would work for me. but I am sticking with my resolution. I have had 4 totally spontaneous orgasms in new positions in the past two months and its been great. now, if I can just get them into multi territory like the missionary ones ... I'll really be doing something!


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Well the first attempt was promising. We'll definitely be trying that again. 

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to start studying now. :lol:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

That's a point I hadn't thought about but my wife is always soaked when we get to the cat position.

It will leave a bruise on her pubic mound after a particularly vigorous evening though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Doggy vs CAT? Can this become the new Mommy wars?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

As You Wish said:


> Thanks for the tips.


not sure if you should be thanking us for the "tip"


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Just like WorkingOnMe's wife, cowgirl is almost a sure-fire way for my wife as well.

I tried the C.A.T. once but it didn't seem to work well... I don't know if I was doing it right though. Not sure if I pulled up/forward enough for my penis to be angled right, and the motion didn't feel natural for me... kinda got my legs tired b/c it felt like they were under awkward pressure and also not sure my wife's rocking motion was in sync either.

So I said "F it" on the C.A.T...


----------

